# How do they do it?? (Awesome Etsy shop)



## Bret (Mar 10, 2008)

It appears that all the soap is M&P. Look at their recent sales... I wish! 

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5358303


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

OK DANG IT!!!!  How do they get the tops of the soap like that?  Am I just a big ole goober???  I want to make my stuff look AND SELL!!!! Like that!!!


----------



## Bret (Mar 10, 2008)

Pretty darn nice, huh? 

I need a new camera, a light box, new photo editing software... forget it, how about a photo studio...  (Oh, and lots of new customers!)


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 10, 2008)

Creativity is the key when sellng soaps of any kind. If your stuff is not like eye candy it doesn't get bought as often. I'm thinking of changing my soaps because they are not selling that often. I want to incorporate my celestial mold since my webshop name is Moonstruckmagic. Make everything magical looking. To make the creme brulee you need to color the soap a light brown and add something to make it look like brown sugar. After all the tops of creme brulee is burnt sugar.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.naturalmagicsoaps.com/indulg ... &Itemid=32
Check out this site. There soaps are supposedly mp and yet they sell like hell especially on etsy.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

Um....?????


Thank you for your loyal patronage. Natural Magic Soaps is currently closed for business.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2008)

The key on etsy is  great photos & trendy descriptions, IMHO.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 10, 2008)

thats weird cause they are selling on etsy as well?? LOL Yes Tabs is right photos and descriptions but how best to describe a bar of soap? I try to get really descriptive but I'm not very good at it.    Maybe I should take a class or something?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 10, 2008)

No fancy pants classes, just break out the thesaurus   It is my new best friend


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2008)

I would love to hire someone to write descriptions for me!  I would have to pay them in product though!


----------



## Bret (Mar 11, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would love to hire someone to write descriptions for me!  I would have to pay them in product though!



No kidding  I have two friends who do awesome photography. One lives in Maryland, the other in Utah. Where am I? Indiana. Lots of help there  I can't write descriptions for anything... it's soap, it cleans, it smells good, um.... hmm... yeah....


----------



## tvilello (Mar 17, 2008)

*Soap Photos*

Think I could go to home depot or lowes where they have bathrooms all set up and take pictures of my soaps there????? I'll just tell them that I want to be sure my soap looks good in the 'new bath' I am planning to install.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Soap Photos*



			
				tvilello said:
			
		

> Think I could go to home depot or lowes where they have bathrooms all set up and take pictures of my soaps there????? I'll just tell them that I want to be sure my soap looks good in the 'new bath' I am planning to install.


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 24, 2008)

I know this thread is like a month old...  but I need to say, Savor's soaps are not "just mp" they utilize a very high quality base--  she sells tons of soap because her soaps are amazing.  She's also super nice and provides very high quality customer service.


----------



## Bret (Apr 27, 2008)

Cassidy, 

No one said they were "just mp". I do "just" mp and am in awe of Savor's soaps. In fact, I plan on ordering a bar or two here in the near future. No one is bashing Savor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

i dont think they meant "just" in a bad way. At least I didnt take it in that term.

I myself thought it was a nice website, but I didnt "ooohh" at anything, and her sales are awesome  

Natural Magic Soaps are  CP soaps...but they closed down....hmmmm


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't mean to come off real defensive, I did misread the original post though-- Sorry about that!

Seriously, she's awesome...  and I am in awe of some of her methods, she makes it look so easy!  

Have you seen this MP Artist as well?


http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5531278


Definitely too pretty to use!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2008)

I have purchased from amyethist soaps & her scent combinations are wonderful. I would have never thought of them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes I have seen those before, I was thining of getting some and adding them to my candle fountain.. you know the stand where you burn fragrance from? it usually has running water under it but the pump stopped working.. i was thinking of throwing some decorative rocks or marbles in it.. and actually these soaps would be a good replacement instead...


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 28, 2008)

digitalmayhem said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to come off real defensive, I did misread the original post though-- Sorry about that!
> 
> Seriously, she's awesome...  and I am in awe of some of her methods, she makes it look so easy!
> 
> ...



That I want to learn to do! Those soaps are beautiful.


----------

